# Watkescher Magnet



## Svenno 02 (1. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, wie alle Mefoangler ihren Watkescher am Rücken tragen.
Das mit dem Magneten habe ich schon gehört und habe auch einen hier mit Band von Dieter Eisele.
Nur habe ich kein Plan wie ich den befestigen soll.
Ich habe mir allerdings auch einen Watkescher aus Aluminium gekauft. Besser wäre ja Holz oder?

Welches Prinzip steckt dahinter?
Könntet ihr mich aufklären?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


LG Svenno


----------



## Seatrout (1. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Innen Gürtel stecken 

Da wo auch immer die Forellchen dranhängen.
Magnet hält nicht gut bei Welle und Umhängeseil nervt nur wenn man ihn schnell braucht.

beste grüße


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Möönsch Svenno, komm doch in Laden, bring deine Watjacke und den Magneten mit und ich zeig dir wie das geht ;-)

Greetz

Mirco



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, wie alle Mefoangler ihren Watkescher am Rücken tragen.
> Das mit dem Magneten habe ich schon gehört und habe auch einen hier mit Band von Dieter Eisele.
> ...


----------



## mxchxhl (1. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

ich wollt grad sagen! wenn schon denn komm doch zu fp, da wird dir geholfen!#6

mfg


----------



## janko (2. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

ick wills aber och wissen...


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Möönsch Svenno, komm doch in Laden, bring deine Watjacke und den Magneten mit und ich zeig dir wie das geht ;-)
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Mirco




Jo, ich weiß, nur habe ich diese Woche nicht viel Zeit um vorbeizuschauen und muss nur wissen, ob ich mir sonst einen Holzkescher zulegen soll, nen Watgürtel habe ich nicht 


LG Svenno


----------



## marioschreiber (2. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Dann würde ich mir mal einen besorgen !
Das Teil hat keinen modischen Sinn, sondern ist ein teil Sicherheitsausstattung !


----------



## Marcus van K (3. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir mal einen besorgen !
> Das Teil hat keinen modischen Sinn, sondern ist ein teil Sicherheitsausstattung !



So ist es.



den Griff vom Kescher steckste dann schön im Gürtel und wenn mal ne Trutte gekeschert weden soll ziehst ihn einfach raus.

Es empfielt sich auch das Kescherende mit dickerem Band und Karabiener an dem Gürtel zu befestigen damit ( wenn er gezogen ) nicht abtreibt.

Vorrausgesetzt dein Alukescher schwimmt.


----------



## Waveman (3. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Ich habe das eine Teil des Magneten mit zwei Elektriker Strapsen (Kabelbindern) am Kescher befestigt.An der Watjacke habe ich mir einen Ring unterhalb des Kragens angenäht, da wird das andere Teil des Magneten dann eingehängt -->> fertig

TL


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Also ich tacker mir den immer vorher an den Rücken. Da ich den eh nie brauche, ist das sehr praktisch.


----------



## Svenno 02 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir mal einen besorgen !
> Das Teil hat keinen modischen Sinn, sondern ist ein teil Sicherheitsausstattung !




OK, danke mache ich!|wavey:



Marcus van K schrieb:


> den Griff vom Kescher steckste dann schön im Gürtel und wenn mal ne Trutte gekeschert weden soll ziehst ihn einfach raus.



Das wäre auch eine Option!



Waveman schrieb:


> Ich habe das eine Teil des Magneten mit zwei Elektriker Strapsen (Kabelbindern) am Kescher befestigt.An der Watjacke habe ich mir einen Ring unterhalb des Kragens angenäht, da wird das andere Teil des Magneten dann eingehängt -->> fertig
> 
> TL



Das wäre die bessere Lösung, mein D-Ring ist nämlich ziemlich weit unten.

Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten 

LG Svenno


----------



## Bellyboater (4. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Ich hab mir auch einen Magneten besorgt, da ich Rückenschmerzen bekommen habe wenn ich den Kescher im Gürtel stecken hatte. Und der Magnet hält wunderbar.


----------



## Angler9999 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

hmmm 
kan mir jemand mal bitte mehr dazu schreiben.
Evtl. mal ein Bild einstellen.

Ich fahre erste Aprilwoche zum ersten mal auf MeFo.
Ich lese seit Tagen eifrig was ich auch finden kann. Mir fehlen noch Hinweise zum Gürtel und was ich jetzt gelesen habe auch befestigungsmöglichkeiten des Keschers.
Eine Neoprenwathose haben ich. Leider mit Gummisohle(stiefel)


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Leutz, das ist doch keine Rocket Science hier.

Mario hats doch schon geschrieben: Zunächst mal einen Watgürtel besorgen, den Gürtel schön stramm tragen, und dann den Keschergriff schön von oben in den Gürtel schieben und bei Bedarf rausziehen.

Dat langt für den Anfang, alles andere ist persönliche Präferenz


----------



## kraft 67 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Nehme nur noch die Variante Magnet . Statt ner langen Gummistrippe gibts auch die Möglichkeit  ne Verbindung in Spiralform wie anno dazumals am Telefon . Hängt nicht so im Weg rum . In die Schlüsselringe direkt an den Magneten je einen großen Alu-Karabiner aus dem Baumarkt . Einen am Kescher und den andern z.B. an den Henkel des Watrucksacks oder am D-Ring der Watjacke befestigt - fertig :q. Hängt nicht beim Waten vor den Beinen und sammelt nicht so viel Grünzeug ein . Holzkescher quellen vllt. nicht so schnell auf .


----------



## Tino (7. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> hmmm
> kan mir jemand mal bitte mehr dazu schreiben.
> Evtl. mal ein Bild einstellen.
> 
> ...




Ich nutze diesen Gürtel. Warum?

Weil der meinen Rücken wunderbar stützt, wenn ich den halben Tag im Wasser steh.
Dazu ist er noch Top verarbeitet und sehr solide.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/zubehoer/clips-pin-ons/support-watguertel-vision.html


----------



## Angler9999 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Ok danke
Da ich jetzt auch mal ein Bild gesehen habe...
jetzt wird einiges klarer.


----------



## Kunde (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

hallo,
ich brauch nen kescher-magneten! wer kennt einen der auch bei starkem wellengang oder kleinen fußmärschen hält?
soll an der watjacke getragen werden. 

hier noch ein link in dem der kescher ist den ich verwende...

http://www.amazon.de/Scierra-Watkescher-Shake-LargeB%C3%BCgelgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe-38x50cm/dp/B0085VMT7I/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356543198&sr=8-2

gruß 
kunde


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Watkescher Magnet*

Moin,

Der Magnet an sich ist wohl bei den meisten Stark genug. Ich hab mir aber auch so ein 9 Euro Teil gegönnt und da ist der Bügel nach kurzer Zeit auseinander gefallen...kauf billig und du kaufst doppelt...manche Dinge ändern sich nie...

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Angelzubehoer-Wirbel-Drillinge-Fischgalgen/Kescher-Clip/

Würd davon einen nehmen.


----------

